
Online Pitching for Startup Bootcamp (an Asian Accelerator) - mrhektor
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/online-pitch-startupbootcamp-fintech
======
mrhektor
I found this quite cool. 1 line pitches in the comments that you can get
instant feedback on. _Full disclosure_ , I'm an alumnus of this accelerator.

